

Ask HN: Does your startup have an online jukebox? - owenwil

A few startups in my area have built their own online collaborative jukebox that allows them all to collaborate on music&#x2F;listen to the same thing using Grooveshark as a backend and allows for up&#x2F;downvotes, but none of them have made theirs open source. Has anyone else come across anything like this and has anyone found anything that&#x27;s open source? I&#x27;m hoping to spin one up at our company but don&#x27;t want to reinvent the wheel if I don&#x27;t have to.
======
Rumel
I think you would be interested in this
[https://github.com/play/play](https://github.com/play/play)

------
feelthesun
i'm guessing you could use a shoutcast stream with an auto dj in the cloud or
possibly mixlr.

edit: since you want voting, i think mixlr.com is what you want, it's $10 per
month or free. i know grooveshark has a radio station thing now too.

